# 2015 Nissan Micra S Review



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Nissan Micra K13 Forum 










> *Believe it or not, a sub-$10,000 brand new car exists in the land of colored money and strong beer (Canada).*
> 
> Starting at a price of $9,998 before destination charges, Canadians are able to pick up a brand new 2015 Nissan Micra S. It’s true that after destination charges are added the price jumps to $11,398, but converted to present-day American dollars, that’s still only $9,673.
> 
> That makes this the cheapest new car available in North America. And to see how it functions as an everyday car, I was actually able to acquire a base 2015 Nissan Micra S. Yes, a manufacturer gave us access to a stripped out, base model. Hallelujah!


Read more about the 2015 Nissan Micra S Review at AutoGuide.com.


----------

